# Gen Mais



## Tanny (7. Feb. 2014)

Hallo allerseits, 
dies hat zwar nicht direkt was mit Teichen zu tun und ich habe keine Ahnung, ob ich das hier so überhaupt reinsetzen "darf".

Also sollte das hier fehl am Platz sein, bitte ich die Mods. dieses Thema wieder zu löschen. 

Es geht um folgendes: 

am 11. Febr. soll mal wieder in Brüssel über den Antrag diesmal von DuPont auf Zulassung von Gen-Mais 1507 abgestimmt werden. 

Da ich nicht überzeugt bin, dass genmanipulierte Nahrung für uns und unsere Tiere so sicher ist, wie immer gerne behauptet ist, bin ich gegen eine Zustimmung.

Darum habe ich hier mit unterzeichnet: 

* defekter Link entfernt *


Es wäre toll, wenn jeder, der ebenfalls gegen die Zulassung  ist, hier mit unterzeichnet. 

Viele Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## Thoma (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Richtig,
hab grad Unterzeichnet.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Boxerfan (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Ich habe mich angeschlossen


----------



## Patrick K (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*



Dagegen und Unterzeichnet

Gruss Obs


----------



## jolantha (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Hab ich auch gemacht


----------



## Joerg (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Die Genmanipulation ist eine der Optionen, die Versorgung der steigenden Weltbevölkerung sicherzustellen.
In anderen Ländern wird das schon sehr lange gemacht und in vielen Lebensmitteln ist von diesem Mais was drin.

Eher habe ich Angst vor dem ungehemmten Einsatz von Antibiotika in der Tierzucht. 
Davon kommt beim Verbraucher auf jeden Fall was von an. :shock


----------



## Sternenstaub (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Hab auch unterzeichnet
lG Angelika


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Morgen

Nun gut ist das ja alles nicht ob nu Antibiotika `Genmais oder oder

Was aber noch schlimmer ist das wir das erst gesagt bekommen wenn es schon lange im Handel ist .
ich möchte garnicht mehr wissen was ich schon alles in meinem Kopf geschoben habe .

Ja Jörg das wird uns alle mal sehr beschäftigen ( Versorgung der steigenden Weltbevölkerung sicherzustellen )(


----------



## Patrick K (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Hallo  

Alle Genmanipulationen bringen nichts ,solange Männer mit Verantwortung durch zB. Afrika reisen und den Menschen erzählen das Verhütung eine Sünde sei.

Ausser den Deutschen und ein paar anderer ,darunter auch die Chinesen (zumindest mit der 1 Kind Politik) haben es beiweitem noch nicht alle verstanden, das es mehr um Qualität statt Quantität geht , die Qualität bezieht sich nicht auf den Menschen selbst ,sondern auf seine Lebenverhältnisse (nur das es keine Missverständnisse gibt).

Solange es Völker gibt die meinen, mit 15 Kindern, zeigt man seinen Reichtum (auch wenn 12 davon durch Hunger sterben) wird das auch nicht besser 

Jedes Jahr vernichtet alleine die EU Hunderttausende Tonnen Lebensmittel , (weil zB.eine Gurke zu krumm ist )

Und sind wir mal ehrlich ,soweit kann Afrika von Europa nicht weg sein, um die Lebensmittel nicht mit einem Kühlschiff dort hin zu schicken, die Afrikaner schaffen es schliesslich auch jeden Tag mit irgend welchen Nussschalen nach Europa zu kommen .

Die Erlaubniss den Mais in Europa anzubauen, wird nur wieder einige Leute sehr reich bzw. noch viel reicher machen und die Armen der Welt werden sich die Saat gar nicht leisten können

Ich habe FERTIG :evil

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*



Joerg schrieb:


> Die Genmanipulation ist eine der Optionen, die Versorgung der steigenden Weltbevölkerung sicherzustellen.
> In anderen Ländern wird das schon sehr lange gemacht und in vielen Lebensmitteln ist von diesem Mais was drin.
> 
> . :shock



Hallo Jörg, 
ich glaube das Hauptproblem ist, das der absolute Marktbeherrscher in Sachen Gensaat etwas ganz anderes verfolgt, als  die Weltbevölkerung vor Hunger zu bewahren:
die "Weltmacht". 

In diversen 3-Welt Ländern ist es ja schon bittere Realität, dass dort ehemals relativ überlebensfähige (wenn auch ärmlich) Kleinbauern auf Monsato-Saatgut umgestiegen sind, weil das sicherere Ernten versprach, da die Genpflanzen trocken - und/oder Schädlingsresistent waren. 
Das Fiasko kam dann ein/zwei Jahre später, als die Bauern feststellten, dass sie aus den Genpflanzen kein neues Saatgut mehr nachziehen konnten, sondern teuer nachkaufen mussten, dass die Genpflanzen nur mit dem passenden Dünger - natürlich zu kaufen von Monsato - überhaupt wachsen etc. 
Das Ende vom Lied: viele dieser kleinen, autarken Bauern gingen quasi "Pleite" mussten ihr Land aufgeben und leben heute in Slums und/oder als Wanderarbeiter - sie sind auf jeden Fall abhängig gemacht worden vom Wohl und Wehe eines machtgierigen und gnadenlosen Konzerns der 1. Welt....

...die große Frage ist: wollen wir auch eines Tages von einem Konzern wie Monsato abhängig sein, weil es kein anderes Saatgut mehr gibt? 

Ja, ich glaube auch, dass in vielen Fertigprodukten bereits eine Menge Genmanipulation, Chemie, Antibiotikum und sonstiger Dreck steckt....ein Grund mehr, keine Fertigprodukte und Supermarktware zu kaufen. 

Genau aus diesen Gründen ernähre ich mich immer mehr in den letzten Jahren fast ausschließlich von natürlicher Nahrung, die direkt vor meiner Haustür gedeiht oder die auf Höfen der Umgebung wachsen, wo ich es mir anschauen kann.

Es gibt eigentlich nur noch 2 Dinge, die ich importiert regelmäßig konsumiere: 
Kaffee und Tabak.     und :smoki

Ersteres, weil ich gar nicht glaube, dass er hier bei mir wächst, zweites, weil meine Versuche, Tabak hier zu kultivieren bisher noch schief gegangen sind :sauer

- aber irgendwann schaffe ich es  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

.....stimmt nicht: ich konsumiere 3 Sachen regelmäßig aus Import - Erdöl habe ich vergessen für Heizung und Auto.......

 LG
Kirstin


----------



## Joachim (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Ist doch ganz einfach - Genverändertes Saatgut lässt sich sehr einfach per Patent schützen und somit lassen sich Abhängigkeiten erzeugen. Abhängigkeiten machen Sachen teurer als sie sein müssten und Firmen wie M. geht es sicher nicht darum den Welthunger zu lösen sondern das Firmenkonto so schnell und nachhaltig als möglich zu füllen...

Auch ich als Praktiker bin dagegen - eben hauptsächlich wegen der Abhängigkeiten usw... Antibiotika ist kein Problem, wenn es Fachgerecht verwendet werden würde - was leider all zu häufig nicht der Fall ist. Und das ist schlimm.


----------



## jolantha (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Für Deutschland ist das Thema eh durch 

http://www.berchtesgadener-anzeiger...enmais-Abstimmung-in-der-EU-_arid,117269.html


----------



## Tanny (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*



jolantha schrieb:


> Für Deutschland ist das Thema eh durch
> 
> http://www.berchtesgadener-anzeiger...enmais-Abstimmung-in-der-EU-_arid,117269.html



genau wegen dieser Entscheidung Deutschlands gibt es die gegenwärtigen Eildemos vorm Bundestag und vor div. Landtagen und eben diese Eil -Unterschriftensammlungen im I Net und live auf der Straße - weil versucht werden soll, daß  unsere Koalition noch in letzter Minute auf ein "Nein" umschwenkt.  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit mag nicht hoch sein - aber prinzipiell ist eine Umentscheidung bis zur letzten Sekunde ja möglich - und das ist der 11.2. - und bis dahin besteht zumindest ein Funke Hoffnung :beten


LG
Kirstin


----------



## blackbird (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Hi zusammen. 

Wohl kein Grund für die Aufregung
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/wie-gefaehrlich-genmais-wirklich-ist-a-952745.html

Aber vielleicht kann Friedrich sich ja wider besseren Wissens trotzdem noch auf nationaler Ebene dagegen sperren... 

Grüße,
Tim


----------



## blackbird (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Und noch ein weiterer Artikel, der die Bedenken ungerechtfertigt erscheinen lässt

http://www.zeit.de/wissen/2014-02/gentechnik-mais-1507-kommentar

Aber das wird alles nichts ändern... 

Grüße,
Tim


----------



## bagger (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Ich bin auch gegen Genmais und vor allen auch gegen Genmanipulierte Medizin in der Humanmedizin.Wer weis was von solchen Mitteln noch für gefahren für die Menschheit kommen könnte. 
bagger


----------



## blackbird (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Das ist gut... 
Dann solltest Du auch gegen Mobiltelefone und Mikrowellen, Fernsehgeräte und vieles mehr sein... 
Wer weiß (!), was von solchen Geräten noch für Gefahren ausgehen... 

SCNR

Tim


----------



## lotharw (15. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Hallo Bagger,

ich wäre schon 25 Jahre tod wenn es die Gentechnisch hergestellten Medikamente nicht gäbe.

Kühe die mit gentechnisch hergestellten Pflanzen gefüttert werden haben probleme ihren Nachwuchs groß zu bekommen(Euterentzündung,Unfruchtbarkeit,Veränderunen des Nachwuchs).

Bagger,nicht das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten.


----------



## blackbird (15. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Hi Lothar.


lotharw schrieb:


> ...Kühe die mit gentechnisch hergestellten Pflanzen gefüttert werden haben probleme ihren Nachwuchs groß zu bekommen (Euterentzündung,Unfruchtbarkeit,Veränderunen des Nachwuchs)...



Hast Du dafür evtl. eine seriöse Quelle? 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## lotharw (15. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Hallo blackbird,

was ist für dich eine seriöse Quelle,Tierärzte,Bauern,die eigenen Augen ?


----------



## blackbird (15. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Gen Mais*

Hi Lothar, 
normalerweise und am liebsten: unabhängige Studien. 
Ein Tierarzt, der einen Bauern betreut, welcher "Gen-Mais" verfüttert und dabei feststellt, dass die Tiere Probleme haben, hat zwar sicher seine Beobachtung gemacht, aber ob die Schlüsse, die er daraus zieht, legitim sind, ist dann immer noch zu hinterfragen... 
Leider wird zu häufig auf Stammtischniveau etwas kommuniziert und als "bare Münze" hingestellt.

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Wallace (13. März 2014)

*Daumenhoch*


----------

